# Ants- What doesn't work



## Todd Zeiner (Jun 15, 2004)

Novicebee-
Thanks for the lab work. I've never had many ant problems but have wondered about whether the cinnamon worked. Maybe if you swing a skunk aroung by the tail while sprinkling the cinnamon?


----------



## Carolina-Family-Farm (Aug 2, 2005)

Somewhere on the Internet (can't remember where now) I saw a picture of a hive stand with the legs sitting in coffee cans filled with motor oil. I sure that would stop a number of crawling things from entering the hive.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

"Disclaimer"

"The thoughts and opinions of this and all other post placed by me are mine and mine alone. My thoughts and opinions may not be used as a tailgate starter without my written consent."

I'm headed over to Tailgater to start a dialog without your written consent....thought I'd give you a heads up........    .


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

My best luck getting rid of ants has been jelly mixed with borax. But boric acid, Cinnamon and baking soda will disrupt their formic acid trail and confuse them a lot.


----------



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

I've seen where a guy has his hive stands made out of pipe enbedded into the ground. He uses automative grease on each pipe (about a 1 inch ring on each pipe) and the ants don't cross it


----------



## Sherpa1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Todd,
Tried that skunk thing. Didn't keep the ants away but kept me out of the house. Wasn't sure if I was to swing it in a clockwise or counterclockwise circle - so did both. Maybe the second pass just erased what good I did on the first pass. Now if I can just find a way to treat these fleas in my "new home" and keep those ants out of my food dish.


----------



## Carolina-Family-Farm (Aug 2, 2005)

Peggjam"

I'm anti-Tailgater till spring time when all the grumpy type bee source guys can go out and play.

If you start a tailgater with something I said without my written consent I'll have to paint your house in the middle of the night using the skunk method that Todd posted, after I dump a truck load of North Carolina fire ants in your apiary .......smile


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

carolina family farm sezs:
Somewhere on the Internet (can't remember where now) I saw a picture of a hive stand with the legs sitting in coffee cans filled with motor oil. I sure that would stop a number of crawling things from entering the hive.

tecumseh replies:
it works fairly well until rain water displaces the oil. as the northAlabeekeeper suggest grease is much more durable ant shield. even this need to be renewed every six months.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

"If you start a tailgater with something I said without my written consent I'll have to paint your house in the middle of the night using the skunk method that Todd posted, after I dump a truck load of North Carolina fire ants in your apiary .......smile"

Only if you promise to paint it blue and white.







I'd hate to be the one driving that truck, could be hot.


----------



## Jimbo H (Aug 2, 2005)

I tried the cinn. also with a little success. the coffee can works until it rains, the oil keeps the water from evaporating, within a month or two, the bottom is nothing but rust. I found some bowls from a farm supply store made of 1/2 inch rubber similar to auto tire(firm but somewhat flexable) 6in round, 3in deep and it will support the weight of a full hive with several supers. Cost about $5.00 but they last for a loooooooonnnnnng time


----------



## Sherpa1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Jimbo,
I also use plastic "cans" under my legs. If you have seen the large plastic discs that soccer coaches use to mark the field for practice, you can cut those and slide them up the leg just over the cans, but not touching, to keep the rain out.


----------



## Walt McBride (Apr 4, 2004)

Oil will work except if it rains alot, then it will raise the oil to overflow. Then the water evaporates leaving a break in the protection. Also I have at times, accidently kicked the cans of used motor oil. Result oil all over boot and lower pant leg of white coveralls. Best found was to place chassis grease around hive stand legs.
Walt


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I have used cinnamon all last year with wonderfull success.

Guess you gotta have the special touch!


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

Hi NorthALABeekeep et al, if you look at 
http://photobucket.com/albums/a297/Habedere/ you can find one of my photos with the hives sitting on pipe stands. I am a hobbyist and so will do things a bit out of the ordinary. The stands are 18" high, the pipe is 4" dia from basketball stands, on the bottom is a 8"x8"x1/2" steel plate held to the 80 lbs of concrete in the ground with 4ea 1/2" dia bolts. The top part is made of 1 2/2" angle and some reinforcing bar. It sounds very complicated, but really is not if you just put your mind to it. The dark area in the middle of the pipe is "Tanglefoot" that is sold by seed stores and holds up well for about a year. I know, it's overkill but that is the way I do things. Take care and have fun


----------



## stinger (Mar 23, 2005)

borax definetly works with roaches. I lived in Florida and every house i ever moved into in florida had roaches (and big ones were talking about Florida) I would move the stove and fridge clean really good and lay down borax and no other chemicals and it does work!!! I would never see another roach until I moved to another house and start the process over again.I never tried it on ants though. I will try it this summer. I can't believe I forgot all about borax. I've been in SC too long--no roaches thank GOD. I don't like the idea of using motor oil AT ALL. I will try veggie oil and mineral oil though and see if it works this year. I did try cinnimon and it did work but it rains here about every other day and i kept reapplying it and that can be a pain in the .... Has anyone tried veggie oil??


----------

